# need help with 1253 steering



## minocqa (Jul 1, 2009)

hello
i have a bolens 1253 with a steering problem and really could use your input
when you turn the steering there is slop in the wheel an when you turn the tires the steering is hard and makes a popping sound
anyone have any ideas on this problem
thanks 
Don


----------

